# Photo Phile Contest: Buns on Vacation!



## Elf Mommy (Jul 30, 2009)

[align=center]






A new Photo Phile contest for the season of summer!

 Let's see all those buns in the sun!



 Do you have Beach Bunnies?
Do you have Skiing Bunnies?
Do your Bunnies love to Sail?
Maybe they just love to Sunbathe!

Set them up and take those photos!!!
 
 Only one entry per rabbit in your household, as usual! 

 Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

 The contest will run until midnight Saturday, August 22, 2009

 We will have a 
 Grand Champion
 1st Runner Up
 2nd Runner Up
 3 Honorable Mentions
 and many
 Awesome Participants[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope to enter this one! I thought I would point out though that the link in the sidebar thingy brings you to photobucket, should it bring you here?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 30, 2009)

oops! Yes, thank you!!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

Wooo!!!!!!!

This one is going to be awesome I need to enter!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Me, too!


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 31, 2009)

Can the pics be edited or no?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 31, 2009)

yes, the pictures can be edited  Get as creative as you like!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey I was wondering aswell can we just have one entry with all the buns together, I have a really good idea that involves them all


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's Nibbles:




By the way, he's a boy. xD I just couldn't find any other good pictures of sunglasses.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 31, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Hey I was wondering aswell can we just have one entry with all the buns together, I have a really good idea that involves them all


yes, as long as you don't post additional photos of any of the bunnies in the group shot


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 1, 2009)

great pic of nibbles, im hoping to enter this comp. what's that warm golden light shining on nibbles?:biggrin2:my pic might be a typical british holiday...:grumpy:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 1, 2009)

cool pic, he looks cute! Hummm what could I do? Have to get photoshop up and running first lol!


----------



## Nibbles96 (Aug 2, 2009)

*



great pic of nibbles, im hoping to enter this comp. what's that warm golden light shining on nibbles?:biggrin2:my pic might be a typical british holiday...:grumpy:

Click to expand...

*
Thanks. It's the sun! xD

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> cool pic, he looks cute! Hummm what could I do? Have to get photoshop up and running first lol!


Thanks! Lol, I'm sure whatever you guys come up with it'll be better than mine! I did mine on Paint! xD


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well here's my entry it took ages lol! It's all 5 of my buns having fun at the beach, we have Blue and Leo at the front making a sand bunny, Clover and Fiver at the back eating icecream and Eclipse is reading a good book lol! The bunny in the sun is Truffle my dear girl who passed away recently, I thought it looked like she was watching over them! 




The sun is a little low though, it looked higher on my working copy lol!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 2, 2009)

How adorable! I'm loving these creations!


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 11, 2009)

Maxwell vacationing at a Pats game showing his team spirit.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 12, 2009)

a sunny day - at last!!!!!


----------



## delusional (Aug 12, 2009)

I was just wondering... um.. when this contest actually finishes, since Saturday August 18th 2009 doesn't exist.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's my entry for Dunkin. :bunny24


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I have a REAL beachbunny 

Yes, Hazel went camping again, and enjoyed the sun (well, mainly the shade) and sand on the little "beach" by the river 
She even enjoyed digging the sand, and making herself a nice little "nest" to relax in.

Here's Hazel the Beachbunny, enjoying her day out with the family


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

*delusional wrote: *


> I was just wondering... um.. when this contest actually finishes, since Saturday August 18th 2009 doesn't exist.


Shows what a scatterbrain I am  I switched it to Saturday the 22nd, since that is the later date.


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 17, 2009)

this is thumper at the beach a few weeks ago


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2009)

You have till tonight.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 22, 2009)

JadeIcing wrote:


> You have till tonight.



LOL! Maybe longer seeing as Minda is tied up and I'm not sure how to do the contest stuff! (Any volunteers?) 


sas :biggrin2:


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 22, 2009)

Are you looking for a Mod to do it Pipp or anyone willing? 
I'd offer my help if so. I know how to set-up the voting part. 

Hopefully Minda will be available after voting is over to do the cool graphics for the winners.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

I was going to do it but computer is messing up. I am posting from my phone.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 23, 2009)

Happi Bun wrote:


> Are you looking for a Mod to do it Pipp or anyone willing?
> I'd offer my help if so. I know how to set-up the voting part.
> 
> Hopefully Minda will be available after voting is over to do the cool graphics for the winners.



Yay, Erika, I'll talk to Minda and see what the plan is.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 24, 2009)

Erika, it would be great if you could set up the voting and I will be happy to make the certificates at the end. The voting could last until next weekend when I'll have a free moment or two to do them. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 24, 2009)

No problem, your very welcome. 

I just need to be granted permission to post in Photo Philes. 
Or maybe I should just put it in the general rabbit chat forum?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 24, 2009)

how about putting it in general and asking a mod to sticky it? If I can pop on any time today ...which I doubt... I will look for it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

I can do basic edits, and moves. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 25, 2009)

I posted it in General, can someone please sticky it? 

Thanks!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 25, 2009)

I stickied it. We could just move it into here now that it's done though?


----------



## BabyBailey (Aug 30, 2009)

Bailey on a real vacation!



- Oh jeez, i'm sorry. I didn't notice the contest was over. Oh well. Enjoy the pic anyway!


----------



## bunnyqueen101 (Sep 6, 2009)

did you draw that because it's a absolutely awesome picture.:bunnydance:


----------

